# Fattie time!!! With Q-view. Update..here's the money shot!



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Been seeing lots of fatties lately, figured that was a message.

Call it a meat and potatos fattie. Sliced rib eye,swiss cheese,small red potoatos,and a little minced jalapeno. (all cooked some)

Garlic,salt,pepper and onion of course.








Wrapped up and weaved. Then off to the smoker using pecan in my trusty AMAZEN.







See ya in a few hours!!

 Have a great day

  Craig


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good....i'll be waiting ....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to more qview.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Yummie..turned out tasty!













Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Craig, that looks really good. Great job!!

I foresee more of those in your future


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job Craig!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Job!!!!!!!!! looks awesome!


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 1, 2011)

looks good I wish it wasn't a blizzard   here so I could do one


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 1, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...







coyote1 said:


> looks good I wish it wasn't a blizzard   here so I could do one


Well, Guy's it is o.k. to smoke now, cause the blizzard and high winds are at my house now.

Craig, sorry for the hi-jacked thread. The fatty looks Awesome and I like that extra strip of bacon. How were the tatos in the fatty?


----------



## sqwib (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking good, makes me one to go out back and chip away the 3 inches of ice to fire up my smoker


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Well, Guy's it is o.k. to smoke now, cause the blizzard and high winds are at my house now.
> 
> Craig, sorry for the hi-jacked thread. The fatty looks Awesome and I like that extra strip of bacon. How were the tatos in the fatty?


It's all good here. Hahahaha the extra strip of bacon was the last one in the bag. I like the way it looks too. I sliced the little red tatos thin and steamed them for a little bit.

They were perfect for us. Not real soft ...just right.

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

nice fattie craig, It would suck if I had snow and ice and couldn't smoke something


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair weather smoker - sheesh a little snow slows you down? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I smoked in the rain on Sunday, it waited until I finished the weed whacking in the grove and started just as the chicken went into the smoker and quit just as I pulled it out  - just sayin


----------



## hmcm (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks awesome!  I'd like to try one of these some time.  What temperature is required?  About how long does it take?  Anything tricky about these little buggers?  They look pretty simple.  The hardest part looks like it might be the weave of the bacon!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2011)

160

2-3 hours

nope

When I first came here I had never seen the fattie before either.

First I went to the Wiki section and found out how to do it.

Then I put "fattie" in the search tool and got near 760 pages of recipes, pictures and advice on them.

I did it for you. Just click on the provided links and you too will be the happy fattie maker!!!

 Have a great day!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fattie


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks awesome, I have yet to smoke a fattie but as soon as that brand new WSM gets here that will be one of my first smokes to break it in


----------



## hmcm (Feb 3, 2011)

Craig, You're awesome man!  Thanks!  I can't wait to start one up!

Cheers!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 3, 2011)

that is one nice looking fattie you have there. great job


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 3, 2011)

Great looking fatty, looks delicious ... Nice Job Craig...


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice!! I am definetly going to make one of those


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Been seeing lots of fatties lately, figured that was a message.

Call it a meat and potatos fattie. Sliced rib eye,swiss cheese,small red potoatos,and a little minced jalapeno. (all cooked some)

Garlic,salt,pepper and onion of course.








Wrapped up and weaved. Then off to the smoker using pecan in my trusty AMAZEN.







See ya in a few hours!!

 Have a great day

  Craig


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good....i'll be waiting ....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to more qview.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Yummie..turned out tasty!













Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Craig, that looks really good. Great job!!

I foresee more of those in your future


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job Craig!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Job!!!!!!!!! looks awesome!


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 1, 2011)

looks good I wish it wasn't a blizzard   here so I could do one


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 1, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...







coyote1 said:


> looks good I wish it wasn't a blizzard   here so I could do one


Well, Guy's it is o.k. to smoke now, cause the blizzard and high winds are at my house now.

Craig, sorry for the hi-jacked thread. The fatty looks Awesome and I like that extra strip of bacon. How were the tatos in the fatty?


----------



## sqwib (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking good, makes me one to go out back and chip away the 3 inches of ice to fire up my smoker


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Well, Guy's it is o.k. to smoke now, cause the blizzard and high winds are at my house now.
> 
> Craig, sorry for the hi-jacked thread. The fatty looks Awesome and I like that extra strip of bacon. How were the tatos in the fatty?


It's all good here. Hahahaha the extra strip of bacon was the last one in the bag. I like the way it looks too. I sliced the little red tatos thin and steamed them for a little bit.

They were perfect for us. Not real soft ...just right.

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

nice fattie craig, It would suck if I had snow and ice and couldn't smoke something


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Definitely keep us posted on that.. it looks wonderful. I might have to fire up the smoker tomorrow once this Oklahoma blizzard is over.. I smoke in the snow, I just don't smoke when snow is flying through the air at 35-40 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair weather smoker - sheesh a little snow slows you down? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I smoked in the rain on Sunday, it waited until I finished the weed whacking in the grove and started just as the chicken went into the smoker and quit just as I pulled it out  - just sayin


----------



## hmcm (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks awesome!  I'd like to try one of these some time.  What temperature is required?  About how long does it take?  Anything tricky about these little buggers?  They look pretty simple.  The hardest part looks like it might be the weave of the bacon!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2011)

160

2-3 hours

nope

When I first came here I had never seen the fattie before either.

First I went to the Wiki section and found out how to do it.

Then I put "fattie" in the search tool and got near 760 pages of recipes, pictures and advice on them.

I did it for you. Just click on the provided links and you too will be the happy fattie maker!!!

 Have a great day!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fattie


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks awesome, I have yet to smoke a fattie but as soon as that brand new WSM gets here that will be one of my first smokes to break it in


----------



## hmcm (Feb 3, 2011)

Craig, You're awesome man!  Thanks!  I can't wait to start one up!

Cheers!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 3, 2011)

that is one nice looking fattie you have there. great job


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 3, 2011)

Great looking fatty, looks delicious ... Nice Job Craig...


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice!! I am definetly going to make one of those


----------

